# I don't get it?



## Woodman1 (Dec 26, 2005)

Anybody ever see this? I'm cooking this rib roast Christmas Eve on the Kettle. I'm using those wire charcoal retainers and a foil pan in the center. The charcoal on the left side burns "lustily" throughout the cook. The charcoal on the right is anemic and burns erratically throughout. I had the vent in every possible location relative to the stuff. Also, I had equal position relative to the pan.I tried to "encourage" it by adding hotter briquests as well. Perhaps the bottom vent position? Do I position the charcoal "north/ south" as opposed to "east/ west?" It still cooked well, but uneven. Wood


----------



## Griff (Dec 26, 2005)

Woody

I don't know what causes it but it sometimes happens to me. I'm thinkin' it has got to be the position of the bottom vent because that is the only variable I can not change once the cook starts. I can't remember if there was a breeze when it happened or not. I, also, agree with you, changing the position of the top vent makes no difference.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 26, 2005)

Perhaps the already burning coals are robbing the air and directing the currents away from the non lit coals.  Just a thought.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 26, 2005)

That could be . Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 26, 2005)

Its them dang Aliens messing around Watch your self Woodkettle


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 26, 2005)

i just pile the coals to one side and rotate the food halfway through


----------



## Griff (Dec 26, 2005)

I discussed this with my wife and she thinks it's spirits. She says if I lay off on the gin and whiskey I wouldn't have this problem. I say where's the fun in that.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 26, 2005)

Having had similar problems and pulled my hair out trying to solve it,
I believe the best way is to simply start a chimney with fresh coals, get
em going and add to the weak side.

Or call an Exorcist.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 26, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> crazyhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I see the coals are burning uneven, I'll grab a glove and rotate the whole grill rack 180' about half way before each flip. I'm Lazy.  :grin:  :razz:


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 27, 2005)

lol


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 27, 2005)

That's it.  Tomorow night I'm grilling something over something soaked in peanut oil.  You guys are gonna be sorry while I laugh my way to the bank!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 3, 2006)

I think Bob T has the hicups!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 4, 2006)

I didn't actually do it.  I've about got Larry talked into trying it for me.


----------



## john pen (Jan 5, 2006)

Git Ur Done said:
			
		

> Its them dang Aliens messing around Watch your self Woodkettle



Ive had a similier problem and I find wearing a tinfoil hat and wrapping my left arm in foil while cooking wards off the spirits and makes the charchol burn evenly..


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 7, 2006)

Switch to Matchlight !!!! That'l do it !!!!!

Al


----------

